# Hering (sauer)



## sundfisher (19. Januar 2004)

Hallo Köche des Board´s,

hat einer von Euch ein paar interessante Tipps und Rezepte zum Thema Heringe einlegen, ich habe ein altes Rezept welches auch gut funktioniert aber Ihr wisst ja aus eigener Erfahrung ab und zu will man etwas Abwechslung, daher meine Frage die veilleicjt auch für andere Boardies interessant sein könnte, wie legt Ihr Eure Heringe ein und was dann wenn Sie fertig sind. Ich lege ein Bild von meinen am Samstag gefangenen und Dienstag zum Verzehr fertigen heringen bei.

Freue mich auch Eure Rezepte

Grüsse vom Øresund
Knæk og Bræk


----------



## ralle (19. Januar 2004)

MMMMMMMMHHHHHHHHH  da läuft mir gleich der Sabber !

Wenns auch so gut schmeckt wies aussieht ! lecker lecker


----------



## Ossipeter (23. Januar 2004)

Und wo ist das Rezept?
Hab vergessen zu fragen, kann man das auch mit gefrorenen Heringen machen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2004)

Geht auch mit gefrorenen, frische sind besser.
Grundrezept (je nach Heringsmenge teilbar oder zu vervielfältfigen):
300 ml Weisswein
300 ml Weinessig
Wacholder, Nelken, Pfefferkörner, Lorbeer, und eine Handvoll Senfsaat, 100 - 200 Gramm Zucker
So viel Zwiebelringe reinschneiden, dass die Flüssigkeit noch so ca. 1 - 2 Finger breit über den Zwiebeln steht.
Aufkochen und ca. 5 Minuten ziehen lassen, abkühlen lassen.
Heringsfilets in Roggenmehl wenden und schön braun ausbraten.
Abkühlen lassen und mit dem abgekühlten Fond gut bedecken.
Verschliessen und mindestens 3 Tage im Kühlschrank ziehen lassen.
Eignet sich auch gut für Matjes oder Salzhering (diese erst etwas wässern, je nach Salzgehalt), aber auch für Rotaugen und Weissfische.
In einer verschlosssenen Box im Kühlschrank bei unter 5 Grad locker 4 Wochen aufzubewahren, sofern man nicht mit den Händen reinfasst (Keime).


----------



## sundfisher (23. Januar 2004)

´Tschuldigung hier das Rezept

Eingelegter Hering
Zutaten für 4 Personen: 
•	Heringe (Matjes-, Salz- oder grüne) ams besten filetiert
•	4 Zwiebeln oder nach Menge anspassen
•	300 ml Essig
•	600 ml Wasser (Verhältnis je nach Grösse des Behälters)
•	2 Lorbeerblätter 
•	20 Pfefferkörner 
•	10 Pimentkörner 
•	1/4 Teel. Senfkörner (ganz)
•	150 Gramm Zucker (je nach Vorliebe für Saueres erhöhen oder herabsetzen)
Matjesheringe 12 Stunden, Salzheringe 24 Stunden wässern und anschließend säubern. Grüne Heringe mit Mehl bestäuben und braten. 
Essig, Wasser, Lorbeerblätter und die Körner in einen Topf geben und aufkochen. Danach auskühlen lassen. 
Die Zwiebeln in Scheiben schneiden und zusammen mit den Heringen in eine Schüssel geben und mit dem Essigsud begießen. Die Heringe sollten annähernd vollständig bedeckt sein. 
Ein bis zwei Tage im Kühlschrank ziehen lassen.

Das mit dem Weisswein hört sich gut an, hat jemand Erfahrung mit eingelegtem Dorsch ?????

Christian


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2004)

Kann man genauso mit meinem Rezept machen, schmeckt klasse, auch Köhler, Lumb, Leng etc..
Wer will, kann das ganze auch gleich zu einer Sülze "ausbauen": Einfach pro Liter Flüssigkeit ca. 10 - Blatt Gelatine dazu, in Formen abfüllen und kalt werden lassen.


----------



## NorbertF (23. Januar 2004)

Das müsste doch eigentlich auch mit Süsswasserfischen wie Barsche oder Rotaugen gehn, oder?
Fangfrische Heringe krieg ich hier leider eher selten, selber gefangene schon gar nicht. Hat das schon jemand versucht mit z.B. Rotaugen?

Gruss
Norbert


(chippog hat nur aus jedem Ã¼ ein ü gemacht)


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2004)

Wie oben schon geschrieben: Rotaugen sind dafür Extraklasse, geht auch mit Brassen, Döbel oder Barbe.


----------



## NorbertF (23. Januar 2004)

Oh sorry hab ich ganz überlesen.
Danke für die Antwort!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2004)

Kein Problem)


----------



## HeinzJuergen (23. Januar 2004)

Thomas das liest sich gut.
Werde nächste Woche mal drangehen.
Habe noch ein paar Köhlerchen

:g :g 
Heinz Jürgen


----------



## NorbertF (24. Januar 2004)

Morgen (bzw ist ja schon heute) fang ich 10 Barsche und dann mach ich das


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2004)

Barsche würde ich aber  lieber ganz einfach gebraten essen)


----------

